# Would Denver trade Carmello? [Merged]



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

*Ack!*

Ok.

Pietrus?

Or give up half of our great young talent (JWill, Chandler, Crawford, Curry) our semi-star, an athletic wingman and a #7 for KG?



Wow. I think I have a lot to ponder. 

(What's there to ponder? The results are in amigo!)


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

*MeLo*

Why is everyone counting Melo out? 
The Nuggets set for a 2-man Draft: LeBron and Milicic. 
Well, it seems the Pistons are going to pick Milicic, leaving Denver with Melo at #3. At SF, they have Rodney White and Nickoloz Tskitivili (Sp?). Or they trade Skita or they part with Carmelo. 
We, on the other hand, have 2 PGs for 1 spot (same as Denver but with other position) so we may work something out with them as to get Carmelo. 

P.S: Kiki loves Pietrus, so we may add the pick and then go after Maggette with the MLE. 

Bulls:
Curry
Chandler
Carmelo
Rose
Crawford

Nuggets:
Nene
Howard
Skita
Pietrus
Williams

:heart:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Would Denver trade Carmelo?*

Well, the draft order is now set. One of the ideas a while back was Jay (and maybe #7) for Carmelo Anthony. It looks like Detroit will take Darko, and besides, they wouldn't want Jay. That leaves Denver. Gilbert Arenas obviously has a lot of say in this. Given a choice, might they prefer Jay for less money?

I think this trade idea is dead now. :no:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

i wish denver would agree to that trade. we might as well offer it to see if denver bites. If i was them I wouldnt.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

That's an interesting point.

Obviously Clevland takes Lebron but.......

The early rumors are that Detroit will take Milicic. 

That does present an interesting opportunity for a team like us.

Would the Nuggets take Williams and our 7 for their 3 and change? I would be much more happy with that, then the current KG trade rumors.

Lost out of Williams and Pietrus/Lampje - But get Antony to fill the position we are desperate for.......


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I don't think it's dead because they could grab Jay and Pieturs and still grab a Center like Oliwakandi (he was rumored to have interest there and they interest in him).

Arenas will be the key. The reall issue is that the draft will occur prior to the draft so they can't besure what they are going to get FA wise.

They may decide to get something done and secure, rather than risking it in FA.


----------



## Kullervo (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> <i>The reall issue is that the draft will occur prior to the draft</i> so they can't besure what they are going to get FA wise.


My computer just walked out of the room trying to make sense of that bit. 

Seriously, though, good point. It's still awfully early in the offseason.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

If Denver did melo for jw (preferably w/o the 7th added),
then Denver could use their cap space to go after Maggs
to solidify their 2 instead of going after Arenas.

Since Denver already has Tskisa, White and Yarbrough at
the 3, they're a little deep at this postion.

Though if they project Tskisa as growing into a 4, with 
Nene at the 5, then Melo could fit at the 3 with White on the pine.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont think they believe in the skita growing into a 4 . he is pretty thin and nene is kinda short for a center they would have more pyhiscal advantages at the 3 &4 instead of the 4 & 5 , i dont think they need melo but they could definitely use either williams tj ford or arenas 

i doubt they will be able to get arenas they have $ but they are the worst team in the nba (same record as cleve. but cleve. clearly was tanking they really have almost as much talent as the bulls ) they will have to offer some sick amount more than the warriors because all arenas has to do is stick around a year to get his bird rights in g.s. and then they can pay him more than anyone else ...i dont think he's leaving 

ford they can draft but its a waste of draft position because 3 is worth so much more than 4 or 5 in this draft 

williams is likely an upgrade over ford and melo is just what we need ....it would appear a perfect trade ...no add ons needed


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the bulls have no realistic trade options for carmello.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: MeLo*



> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Why is everyone counting Melo out?
> The Nuggets set for a 2-man Draft: LeBron and Milicic.
> Well, it seems the Pistons are going to pick Milicic, leaving Denver with Melo at #3. At SF, they have Rodney White and Nickoloz Tskitivili (Sp?). Or they trade Skita or they part with Carmelo.
> ...


where is this pietrus crap coming from. melo is far far better. we got 3. we are happy. :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> i wish denver would agree to that trade. we might as well offer it to see if denver bites. If i was them I wouldnt.


we wouldnt.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> That's an interesting point.
> 
> Obviously Clevland takes Lebron but.......
> ...


NO


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> If Denver did melo for jw (preferably w/o the 7th added),
> then Denver could use their cap space to go after Maggs
> to solidify their 2 instead of going after Arenas.


:laugh: you want melo for jwill? throw in the 7th pick and im still laughing!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*well nugz fan*

since the bulls have obviously nothing you want and the nuggets are so happy with melo ...you are about to get an 8 month lesson on what its like to have a huge hole at pg when the other parts desperately need one to prosper due to a lack of a superstar to compete with other teams 

what was the cavs record this past year ? 

get yourself aquainted with the answer because thats your record next year


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

*Paxson go talk to Kiki*

I might be reaching here but Paxson should call up Kiki and see if Bulls and Nuggets could work something out. Jay and the 7 for Melo and filler makes a lot of sense to me. I know Arenas is possible for them but acquiring Jay for PG and also a SG in Peitrus makes more sense for Denver because then they can sign Kandi in FA for C. There will be a lot of competition for Arenas and he wont be cheap. Both teams would come out looking pretty good, no?


Williams
Peitrus
Skita
Hilario
Kandi


Crawford
Rose
Anthony
Chandler
Curry


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

It's a good deal for both sides. However, Denver does have more options. Why would they even us as an option??


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: well nugz fan*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> since the bulls have obviously nothing you want and the nuggets are so happy with melo ...you are about to get an 8 month lesson on what its like to have a huge hole at pg when the other parts desperately need one to prosper due to a lack of a superstar to compete with other teams
> 
> what was the cavs record this past year ?
> ...


In your face Nuggets! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

From the Denver post through hoopshype 



> But, just as he did throughout a frustrating regular season, Bzdelik showed amazing resilience and attempted to paint the best possible picture out of falling short of this year's big prize, expected No. 1 pick LeBron James.
> 
> "There's a lot of ways to look at what might happen," Bzdelik said. "We're guaranteed of getting a very talented young player. But we'll also do our homework and explore some others (ideas) as well. We have a very desirable pick."
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be so quick to say that a deal couldnt happen it seams to me the Nuggets had it pegged as a 2 person draft.

They take our #7 and Jay give us Melo they then go after kandi and Maggette in FA and sign Pietrus with the #7 and they start to look something like 

Kandi/Nene/anderson
Nene/Camby/anderson 
skita/Maggette/white
Maggette/Pietrus
Jay/shammond

young exciting team and 4 of your top 7 still on rookie deals


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Who cares what Nugzfan say?? He isnt Kiki so he has no say over the issue. I read that Denver would have taken Mickael Pietrus with #4 were they to fall out of the lottery. 
I think the Nuggets are going to shop the pick, not neccesarily meaning they will trade it.

How sweet would have been for the Bulls to land #3?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Could be a 3-way deal...*

If Nugz feel good about Arenas, there still could be a 3-way deal.

For example, Jay & 7 to Wash, Kwame Brown to Nugz, 3 to us.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Williams for Anthony straight up. Giving up the 7th pick on top of that would be too much.


----------



## Modena360 (May 22, 2003)

*Carmelo issue*

The problem with Carmelo is that even if we could say Kiki for Jay and our #7, then we would have Jamal,Rose,Anthony,Tyson,Eddy.

Can we max out all those guys?

Say we go after Kevin after that?

We would have Rose/Chandler/Fizer/Erob and maybe a future #!

Then it flushes the toilet a bit (not to say Chandler or Fizer belong in the toilet)

Line-up (Extermely hopeful)

Craw
McGatte? 
Anthony
Kevin
Eddy

But then the issue is can we max out 3 guys? Craw wont be maxed nor would Corey McGatte. 

What a tight line-up


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

*Imagine if...*

Kiki had drafted Amare instead of Skita

PG - Arenas (FA)
SG - Maggette (FA)
SF - Anthony
PF - Stoudamire
C - Hilario





> Williams for Anthony straight up. Giving up the 7th pick on top of that would be too much.


I think if Denver were to trade Anthony it would take Williams and 7. The problem is Anthony's value is sky high after winning an NCAA Championships, and Williams is lower after a disappointing season. In the end, both Anthony and Williams will probably become great players, so Williams and 7 could end up being too much.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't see any eventuality (other than maybe a three way deal) in which Denver trades Anthony for JWill. Arenas and Denver have a love affair, he has already said thats where he wants to go, Denver will offer him a nice contract and the pg problem will be solved. The bottom line is I don't think that we have anything that Denver would be interested in. Maybe a Marshall/Hassell and the #7 pick for Anthony & Yarborough? I doubt it. I don't think the Bulls will have much chance to cut a deal with Denver.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Could be a 3-way deal...*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> If Nugz feel good about Arenas, there still could be a 3-way deal.
> 
> For example, Jay & 7 to Wash, Kwame Brown to Nugz, 3 to us.


When I wrote off the trade, I wasn't thinking about a 3-way, but that makes a whole lot of sense for all sides. I could see it happening. There's some salary issues until July, though, while Denver is over the cap.

Plus, I hadn't realized Denver wasn't so set on Carmelo. Pax should definitely be on the phone.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Imagine if...*



> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> I think if Denver were to trade Anthony it would take Williams and 7. The problem is Anthony's value is sky high after winning an NCAA Championships, and Williams is lower after a disappointing season. In the end, both Anthony and Williams will probably become great players, so Williams and 7 could end up being too much.


Williams and #7 is too much for Anthony!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Imagine if...*



> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Williams and #7 is too much for Anthony!


I'd only add the pick if we could sign Pippen in free agency. A lot of Pippen's usefulness would go away if there wasn't a stud SF to learn from him. In that case, I'd overpay, but I wholeheartedly agree that Carmelo=Jay.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: well nugz fan*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> since the bulls have obviously nothing you want and the nuggets are so happy with melo ...you are about to get an 8 month lesson on what its like to have a huge hole at pg when the other parts desperately need one to prosper due to a lack of a superstar to compete with other teams
> 
> what was the cavs record this past year ?
> ...


lol. dont take your anger out on me. why dont you read what i said. i said you have no realistic trade options. dont put words in my mouth to justify your lame insults. 

do you want to give us curry for melo? i didnt think so.

oh and have you heard of a guy named arenas? hes better than jwill.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Paxson go talk to Kiki*



> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> I might be reaching here but Paxson should call up Kiki and see if Bulls and Nuggets could work something out. Jay and the 7 for Melo and filler makes a lot of sense to me.


unfortunately it doesnt make sense to denver


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Imagine if...*



> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> Williams and #7 is too much for Anthony!


:laugh: 



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> If Nugz feel good about Arenas, there still could be a 3-way deal.
> 
> For example, Jay & 7 to Wash, Kwame Brown to Nugz, 3 to us.


:laugh: 



> Originally posted by <b>TheSquirrel</b>!
> Williams for Anthony straight up. Giving up the 7th pick on top of that would be too much.


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: well nugz fan*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> In your face Nuggets! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


denvers pick: 3

:clap: :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Who cares what Nugzfan say?? He isnt Kiki so he has no say over the issue. I read that Denver would have taken Mickael Pietrus with #4 were they to fall out of the lottery.
> I think the Nuggets are going to shop the pick, not neccesarily meaning they will trade it.
> 
> How sweet would have been for the Bulls to land #3?


but we arent taking pietrus at 3! thats a problem, now isnt it?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> From the Denver post through hoopshype
> 
> 
> ...


jwill/7 for 3 isnt happening. dont bother.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

NugzFan: Stop gloating. It's going to your head.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> jwill/7 for 3 isnt happening. dont bother.


I suggest you might want to consider toning down the attitude until your team actually wins something. Until then, understand that, while you may have fleeced the Knicks, they are the only team with a GM who is that incompetent.

I can understand why Denver might not be interested in trading for Williams since they will likely sign Arenas to fill the PG spot. But don't come in here and try to claim that an unproven 18-year old freshman in college is so superior to Williams who was the #2 pick in the draft just a year ago. Williams did everything at the college level that Anthony did and more.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> jwill/7 for 3 isnt happening. dont bother.


Hmm.

It actually sounds like a fair deal.

The *GM* might be inclined to do it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> ...


it's more than fair... I am in agreement with Kneepad... I think it's a little too much...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> From the Denver post through hoopshype
> 
> 
> ...


He sounds SO frustrated.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Diehard Bulls Fan Living in Vail*

The Nugz will entertain options, we can be sure of that. 
Hilario and Nic are just a start, the Nugz need help at point, two and three. Would Jay and the 7th pick do it? It might. 

Jay would fill an immediate need and the Nugz might be able to land Wade and fill the two. Kaman could drop and fit a need at 5. 

I am not real high on Arenas as a big money guy. He's a great player but I wonder how alot of dough will effect his play. 

Jay has alot of ability and I want him on the Bulls but if I had to watch him play for the homestate Nuggets, I could deal with it. 
Hell, I watch Clippers games so I can still follow Brand. 


Nugzfan, Where do you see Hilario playing for his career? 
If Hilario plays the four, you would have to believe Ts... plays three. Melo plays 2? 

Maybe Kiki stays with Melo but Williams could be a building block as well.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: well nugz fan*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> denvers pick: 3
> ...


Denvers record this year: :laugh: 

Denvers record next year: :laugh: :laugh: 

:krazy:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't agree with teh way Nugzfan is saying it but I do agree that Denver isn't going to trade Anthony for a package that contains JWill as a prime piece. They are already locked into getting Arenas who is a pretty good pg in his own right. They don't need Fizer as they already have Nene. They maybe could use Marshall but I don't think Marshall and our #7 could net us their pick. It seems to me that a deal can't really be done with Denver unless it involves a third team.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Please stick to the particulars without resorting to attacking other posters, bashing the other team for the sake of bashing them, or responding with just a laughing graphic.

It is getting too personal from NugzFan and from some Bulls posters.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't think Anthony wants to play for the Nuggets. Wasn't he wearing a Detroit shirt during the interview last night?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I don't think Anthony wants to play for the Nuggets. Wasn't he wearing a Detroit shirt during the interview last night?


Who the hell wants to play for the Nuggets? Seriously, the only thing they got going for them is the money but we will see how they will fare since we have been on this road before.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Denver was pretty high on JW last year and would have
drafted had they had the opportunity.

Nothing is certain in free agency. With GS's improved record,
Arenas may agree to a short term contract to stay where
he's at until GS can clear more cap room rather than go to
another rebuilding situation.

However, if the 7th pick is included in a JW for Melo trade,
I'd like to see the Bulls get Denver's 1st pick next yr (top 7
protected) or the following yr (top 5 protected) or the
follwoing year (no protection).

The other thing I'd like to see the Bulls then do is postion
themselves where ever they have to at the top of the 
second or end of the first to draft Jameer Nelson 

Jameer is a more pure position PG with similar penetration
skills to JW. Jameer will be much better suited to being a
role player than JW.

His junior stats really don't give a good indication of his PG
skills since he was asked to score more this past year.
However if he had played with the same 2 guard Marvin O'Conner
this year like he did as a frosh, Jameer would be projected
as a much higher pick


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> NugzFan: Stop gloating. It's going to your head.


im not gloating. im just very happy that we got the 3rd pick!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> I suggest you might want to consider toning down the attitude until your team actually wins something. Until then, understand that, while you may have fleeced the Knicks, they are the only team with a GM who is that incompetent.


theres no attitude. i just think the trade ideas are helarious! btw; is chicago winning? no they arent. 



> I can understand why Denver might not be interested in trading for Williams since they will likely sign Arenas to fill the PG spot. But don't come in here and try to claim that an unproven 18-year old freshman in college is so superior to Williams who was the #2 pick in the draft just a year ago. Williams did everything at the college level that Anthony did and more.


im not. 

but dont think that we will make that trade.

we wont. 

you guys keep williams, who is better than anthony. we keep anthony. we are both happy.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> ...


nah. our GM isnt an idiot.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Diehard Bulls Fan Living in Vail*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> The Nugz will entertain options, we can be sure of that.
> Hilario and Nic are just a start, the Nugz need help at point, two and three. Would Jay and the 7th pick do it? It might.


entertain? sure. 

will jwill and 7 do it? no, it wont.



> Jay would fill an immediate need and the Nugz might be able to land Wade and fill the two. Kaman could drop and fit a need at 5.
> 
> I am not real high on Arenas as a big money guy. He's a great player but I wonder how alot of dough will effect his play.


thats ok. hes not going to chicago. no worries there.



> Jay has alot of ability and I want him on the Bulls but if I had to watch him play for the homestate Nuggets, I could deal with it.
> Hell, I watch Clippers games so I can still follow Brand.
> 
> 
> ...


nene can play the 4 and 5. melo id say 3.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: well nugz fan*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Denvers record this year: :laugh:
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I don't think Anthony wants to play for the Nuggets. Wasn't he wearing a Detroit shirt during the interview last night?


oops. already said he will want to play for us.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell wants to play for the Nuggets? Seriously, the only thing they got going for them is the money but we will see how they will fare since we have been on this road before.


OMG! good one! we are crap! i wish we could sign guys as good as mercer and eddie robinson!

:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Denver was pretty high on JW last year and would have
> drafted had they had the opportunity.
> 
> ...


you want MORE? a future 1st??? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

you arent getting melo for jwill and 7. lol. 

you guys are funny! :laugh:


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Nugz Fan... In your opinion, what do you think it would take to get the #3 out of Denver.

I'm not just talking about the Bulls either.

Do you think a player like Kwame or Miles would be a better fit in the Pepsi Center?

I'm attempting to explore a 3-way that you, as a Nuggets fan, think would be fair. (Sending JWill/Bulls pieces somewhere other then Denver)

So who tickles your Mountain-High fancy? Or is the #3 just untouchable?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> Nugz Fan... In your opinion, what do you think it would take to get the #3 out of Denver.
> 
> I'm not just talking about the Bulls either.
> ...


I have the same feeling about Carmelo that I did about JWILL.... I thought JWILL was going to be such a great player... I thought he was going to be averaging 16 pts, 8 assists, and 4 rebs per game his first season... I hope Carrmelo does not dissapoint but I have the same exact giddiness about Carmelo that I did about Williams and you have seen how Williams has played SO FAR...


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I have the same feeling about Carmelo that I did about JWILL.... I thought JWILL was going to be such a great player... I thought he was going to be averaging 16 pts, 8 assists, and 4 rebs per game his first season... I hope Carrmelo does not dissapoint but I have the same exact giddiness about Carmelo that I did about Williams and you have seen how Williams has played SO FAR...


I think Carmelo is a better physical specimen than JWill but this is exactly how some felt last season. JWill was a can't miss player that did not play up to expectations his first season.

I also am curious what NugzFan would think the #3 is worth. I think it is worth a lot, but I also think JWill and the #7 is technically fair.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

i'm just sayin'..these trade scenarios DONT seem as far-fetched as some might think..

u guys dont know how hard i'd laugh if this trade actually DID go down..

it would be humerous to hear the reactions from certain smug nuggets fans....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Carmelo is a better physical specimen than JWill but this is exactly how some felt last season. JWill was a can't miss player that did not play up to expectations his first season.


I actually worry about Carmelo because of his physical abilities. He looks slow. He probably just has that Pierce style "looks slow but is really fast" deception, but I wonder if Anthony will be able to shake people in the league like he has been in college...

This sounds stupid when I say it aloud, but if I had the choice between Anthony and White, I might take White. I think being a good three is all about being fast enough to guard shooting guards while still being able to help on the boards: Does Anthony fit this equation; Turkoglu; Miles; Battier; White; James (though I don't think he is really a sf)???

Maybe this is why I feel better about Miles, Battier, James and White then most of the other names mentioned. All four are fast enough to be shooting guards but have rebounding skills.

Rodney White has a 2's skill set. He can handle, shoot from the perimiter and is comfortable going to the basket. Yet, he has the size and mentality to crash the boards. White may be somewhat mental but he is intriguing none the less.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If you want true Nugget fans' take on C. Anthony, look no further.

http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=nuggets&action=display&num=1053699713


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> If you want true Nugget fans' take on C. Anthony, look no further.
> 
> http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=nuggets&action=display&num=1053699713


Those guys know what they're talking about. At least the mile high air hasn't gotten to everyone in Denver.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> If you want true Nugget fans' take on C. Anthony, look no further.
> 
> http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=nuggets&action=display&num=1053699713


lmao. a few fans hate melo and you think we all do? you guys are really bad at 'logic' and 'common sense'. 

:laugh:

feel free to justify how low melo's trade value is or how much we dont want him to make your unreal trade ideas more feasible in your own head. i dont mind.

ill help...melo sucks. he is suck. jwill is better. melo is garbage. i hope we can trade him for hassell.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> Nugz Fan... In your opinion, what do you think it would take to get the #3 out of Denver.
> 
> I'm not just talking about the Bulls either.
> ...


i would NOT trade melo for kwame or miles. never. thats laughable. i will demonstrate how laughable with the appropriate smiley: :laugh: 

the #3 is not untouchable. i dont believe in that because theres always a fair deal for everything. (btw; i am not mountain high...i dont live anywhere near colorado)


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I have the same feeling about Carmelo that I did about JWILL.... I thought JWILL was going to be such a great player... I thought he was going to be averaging 16 pts, 8 assists, and 4 rebs per game his first season... I hope Carrmelo does not dissapoint but I have the same exact giddiness about Carmelo that I did about Williams and you have seen how Williams has played SO FAR...


well jwill did disappoint you then. doesnt mean melo will and its unfair to make expectations for his rookie year based on what jwill did.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Carmelo is a better physical specimen than JWill but this is exactly how some felt last season. JWill was a can't miss player that did not play up to expectations his first season.
> ...


jwill/7 for 3 still sucks. no reason it will change.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> i'm just sayin'..these trade scenarios DONT seem as far-fetched as some might think..
> 
> u guys dont know how hard i'd laugh if this trade actually DID go down..
> ...


im not smug.

im realistic. 

and im really cool.

but not smug.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i personally will just wait and see , i'm pretty sure arenas (the player some body on this thread is pining for) will return to g.s. since the have his bird rights in a year so the question is 

how much more $ in arenas' 3 rd season(its really not that much higher 1 mil and change i believe) can the nuggets give that justifies him wanting to leave an up and coming team on the brink of the playoffs for a team at least 2-3 years away from where his current team is 

and then we either get if we choose to pursue melo on our terms , or we simply wait and watch rodney white carmelo anthony and skita fight for 48 small forward minutes , and then if we haven't already filled our need get him for pennies on the dollar (provided we even still want him ) 

because wasn't skita suppose to be the future at the 3 over there and since *He's* the player Kiki has actually hitched his Gming genius to I'm thinking he's the player they want to build around ...and he plays the same position as melo ...so i'll be patiently watching nuggets games and teleast to watch soap opera unfold 

it should be fun


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> i personally will just wait and see


whoa! me too!



> , i'm pretty sure arenas (the player some body on this thread is pining for) will return to g.s. since the have his bird rights in a year so the question is


in a year...



> how much more $ in arenas' 3 rd season(its really not that much higher 1 mil and change i believe) can the nuggets give that justifies him wanting to leave an up and coming team on the brink of the playoffs for a team at least 2-3 years away from where his current team is


alot.



> and then we either get if we choose to pursue melo on our terms , or we simply wait and watch rodney white carmelo anthony and skita fight for 48 small forward minutes , and then if we haven't already filled our need get him for pennies on the dollar (provided we even still want him )


you gunna wait 5 years for that? lol.



> because wasn't skita suppose to be the future at the 3 over there and since *He's* the player Kiki has actually hitched his Gming genius to I'm thinking he's the player they want to build around ...and he plays the same position as melo ...so i'll be patiently watching nuggets games and teleast to watch soap opera unfold
> 
> it should be fun


very! skita and melo can both be nuggets! isnt life grand? 

(answer; yes. very grand.)


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think somewhere lost along the way is that most everyone agrees that Melo is more desireable right now than Jay Williams + the 7th pick, otherwise so many people wouldn't be talking about wanting it done. 

The question is going to be do people think having three SFs is going to hurt the Nuggets? Maybe so, but the Nuggets can always trade White or Tskita and keep Melo.

The bottom line is that I think most everyone would keep Melo over the other 2 SFs on the Nuggets right now, making this trade idea almost moot, considering the Nuggets have a ton of room under the cap, and plenty of options to go after a PG, even if it means sucking up some cap space for another team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I think somewhere lost along the way is that most everyone agrees that Melo is more desireable right now than Jay Williams + the 7th pick, otherwise so many people wouldn't be talking about wanting it done.
> 
> The question is going to be do people think having three SFs is going to hurt the Nuggets? Maybe so, but the Nuggets can always trade White or Tskita and keep Melo.
> ...


melo anthony according to most "experts" is a more likeable glenn robinson . i think it would be a good trade in fact i suggested it months ago at the trade deadline because i figured thats who they would wind up with 

neither him or williams are the messiah or are considered anything more than future all-stars while the likely 1st 2 players are considered awe-inspiring talents and possible legends who are must haves due to their pyhsical abilities as well as the skill levels of those 2 which are also considered higher than anthony's 

i am not pinning away for this trade i expect if the nuggets dont want it, the bulls will move on , i expect due to watching the bulls over the past season that having 2 young players at similar levels of development playing for minutes and future stature on a team a recipe for disaster and expect to be very entertained as it happens to a team i am not rooting for 

and i dont find williams and a pick for melo remotely fair there is no way in the world i would include a pick for a player clearly 3rd best in a draft and in a draft considered as deep as this one i find it very likely the bulls can get a player equal to melo at another position ...but the bulls need a power forward like they need a pg which are the likely positions that another star will emerge and both positions the bulls are full if i were to endorse including the pick i'd definitely want next year's #1 from the nuggets , but in truth i'd rather have this year's 7 over it even though they are likely to repeat their season and be fighting it out with the clips for the league's worst record


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ummmmmmm, for all you know Denver isn't even going to pursue Arenas! 



> AND ONES: During the Lakers-Spurs series, the game operations did one of those Kiss-Me routines, putting a couple on the scoreboard screen and goading them into a smooch. When the camera turned on Warriors guard Gilbert Arenas and a female companion -- they clearly didn't recognize him -- Arenas licked his friend's face instead. Sources insist it's that sort of off-kilter behavior, combined with poor practice habits, that have convinced Denver not to pursue him on the free-agent market this summer. ... While he hasn't been interviewed yet, Kings GM and former Blazers official Geoff Petrie is supposedly high on Blazers owner Paul Allen's list of candidates to replace Bob Whitsitt. Petrie didn't leave Portland on the best of terms so some fence-mending would be necessary to get him back.


The source? ESPN: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2003/story?id=1558054

That trade might be looking a lot better now, huh? Who's the point guard for Denver if they don't pursue Arenas... Adam Harrington? In the end, I believe that Jay Williams will be a much better point that Arenas or Andre Miller, or whoever Denver could get on the free agent market this summer. Denver would be wise to accept a Jay + 7th for Carmelo deal.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Ummmmmmm, for all you know Denver isn't even going to pursue Arenas!
> 
> 
> ...


that would be ideal for us but im sure denver will be very careful before they made any decisions to trade the #3 pick. I agree Jwill will probably be better than Arenas and Andre Miller in the long run but I see the Nuggets looking at other players to trade to get a PG before they try go trade melo. If they dont get any quality young pg's then they could wait a year or so and see what the market holds next year. Or else if they want a pg now then they could bite for this deal.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> melo anthony according to most "experts" is a more likeable glenn robinson . i think it would be a good trade in fact i suggested it months ago at the trade deadline because i figured thats who they would wind up with
> ...


I didn't say Melo was better, just more desireable at the moment.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I think somewhere lost along the way is that most everyone agrees that Melo is more desireable right now than Jay Williams + the 7th pick, otherwise so many people wouldn't be talking about wanting it done.
> 
> The question is going to be do people think having three SFs is going to hurt the Nuggets? Maybe so, but the Nuggets can always trade White or Tskita and keep Melo.
> ...


skita still has a few more years to go before hes consistently good. white might be a good 6th man down the line. 

but right now the nuggets just need talent. positions are not a concern.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Ummmmmmm, for all you know Denver isn't even going to pursue Arenas!
> 
> 
> ...


whoa! arenas licked a guy and some 'source' says we dont want him anymore! give me jwill quick! hes way better than arenas!!!

melo and nene for jwill! please!!!!!!!! i love this deal! 

you guys are helarious! im loving this!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> melo anthony according to most "experts" is a more likeable glenn robinson . i think it would be a good trade in fact i suggested it months ago at the trade deadline because i figured thats who they would wind up with
> ...


you want more? 

hmmm, i think we might be better off not doing the deal then you are happy and so am i. nice.

you guys end up in the ECF and we end up the worst team again. perfect! everyone wins! :laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say Melo was better, just more desireable at the moment.


fair enough but its not in a good GM's nature to be fickle Kiki is suppose to see talent for what it is without being swayed by what is "desirable" at the moment 

and since rwj333 was kind enough to post that link it would seem the arenas angle is a moot point now anyway ,I've always found Gilbert's personality quirks humorous it appears Kiki doesn't, which doesn't really surprise me, its his personality thats the reason he was a 2nd rounder in the 1st place


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> you want more?
> ...


do I want more ?

what was I getting?

it is isn't basketball knowledge 

what are you providing is more proof that the colorado educational system provides mentally unstable and anti-social children who dont read too well(arenas licked his female companion ,not a guy , read a book sparky) or spell too well (the word is hilarious) and that perhaps kids that dont know when to quit because it seems that denver wont pursue him according to a pretty well known and respected publication(espn,according to their sources) has said he wont , if you have something other than your rantings that says they will that isn't based on pure speculation by all means share it ...until then have fun trolling but i doubt anyone will take your blathering seriously ...well i assume most weren't anyway but i'm sure there were a few .


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Jay Williams for Melo is a perfectly fair deal for Denver. No need to add #7. If Denver doesn't want it, the Bulls should move on. Just because Jay Will had a tough rookie season, playing in the triangle, in a situation where he was competing with another up and coming pg with more NBA and triangle experience does not mean he is not the player we all thought he was last year.

Jay Williams is a potential star at one of the key positions in this league and a proven winner in college. If Denver doesn't want him, the Bulls will keep having 2 potential superstars at pg, which gives them a lot of options.

Don't get me wrong, I really like Melo as well. I think he can be a very good scorer in this league. But this time of the year, fans seem to get nuts about certain players. So nuts that they loose track of reality. Are you completely sure that Anthony will be a better SF than Caron Butler, for instance? I'm not. Denver should do this trade, it allows them to fill a big void for them at pg. They get last year's #2 for this year's #3. If they don't want it. Their loss. I prefer to take a shot at Pietrus, or Diaw, or whomerver Pax feels is the best choice at 7.


----------



## pjc845 (Jun 9, 2002)

*Drugs are illegal in this country*



> Originally posted by <b>The Squirrel</b>!
> Williams for Anthony straight up. Giving up the 7th pick on top of that would be too much.


Any talk of Jay Williams for Melo straight up should desist.

This is a wet dream. Kiki would be shot by unhappy Nuggets fans if he lost his head and pulled the trigger on such a lop-sided deal. Maybe we can get them to take Jay and our #7 for Melo, but I doubt it. That would be a wet dream for us too, but at least its in the realm of possiblity even if its a stretch. I'd be thrilled if we could land Melo for Jay and #7.

Frankly, I'd trade Rose for Melo straight up. I wonder if they'd bite.


----------



## pjc845 (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> I think Jay Williams for Melo is a perfectly fair deal for Denver. No need to add #7.year.


See my previous post. Put down the bong, please.



> Jay Williams is a potential star at one of the key positions in this league and a proven winner in college.


 No, he's not a potential star, and Stacey King was a proven winner in college.



> If Denver doesn't want him, the Bulls will keep having 2 potential superstars at pg, which gives them a lot of options.


 Correction, one superstar in Crawford. One backup point guard.



> But this time of the year, fans seem to get nuts about certain players. So nuts that they loose track of reality.


 Kind of like how people were nuts about Jay Williams last year, and a few are nuts about him this year. Nuts.



> Are you completely sure that Anthony will be a better SF than Caron Butler, for instance? I'm not.


 Either way, Caron Butler DEFINITELY is a better player than Jay Williams. 



> They get last year's #2 for this year's #3.


 Last year's #2 was a bust. Jay Williams was a #2 because he was supposed to be NBA ready. He wasn't, and so he was overvalued. There is no way if Jay could reenter the draft today that he'd be picked in the top 3. Forget about it.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Drugs are illegal in this country*



> Originally posted by <b>pjc845</b>!
> Any talk of Jay Williams for Melo straight up should desist.
> 
> This is a wet dream. Kiki would be shot by unhappy Nuggets fans if he lost his head and pulled the trigger on such a lop-sided deal. Maybe we can get them to take Jay and our #7 for Melo, but I doubt it. That would be a wet dream for us too, but at least its in the realm of possiblity even if its a stretch. I'd be thrilled if we could land Melo for Jay and #7.


I doubt Kiki is worried about what Nuggets fans think for the short term. If that were the case, he would never have traded McDyess and Posey.

Fact is, Williams and Anthony are the two top college players from the past two years. The trade is based more on each player being a better fit for the other team rather than one player being "better" than the other. I think most GM's around the league realize the well-documented circumstances surrounding JWill's rookie year, and see a player still full of potential.

If Kiki doesn't, that's fine. Pax should walk away. There are other small forwards to be had.



> Frankly, I'd trade Rose for Melo straight up. I wonder if they'd bite.


No way. Denver is clearly on a path of rebuilding with youth.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> i would NOT trade melo for kwame or miles. never. thats laughable. i will demonstrate how laughable with the appropriate smiley: :laugh:


Fair enough. Obviously you value the pick higher then most.



> the #3 is not untouchable. i dont believe in that because theres always a fair deal for everything. (btw; i am not mountain high...i dont live anywhere near colorado)


*
So... I'll ask again. What, IN YOUR OPINION, would it take to get pick #3 out of Denver? *


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> do I want more ?
> ...


oops. i never went to a school in colorado. i never even lived there.

but feel free to check my speling and gramer. lol. 

blah blah. the deals suck. deal with it. its not my fault you guys are making this crap up.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> I think Jay Williams for Melo is a perfectly fair deal for Denver. No need to add #7. If Denver doesn't want it, the Bulls should move on. Just because Jay Will had a tough rookie season, playing in the triangle, in a situation where he was competing with another up and coming pg with more NBA and triangle experience does not mean he is not the player we all thought he was last year.


so a bulls fan thinks its a fair deal? i think thats a good hint its not good for denver. 

personally i think chris andersen for curry is fair 



> Jay Williams is a potential star at one of the key positions in this league and a proven winner in college. If Denver doesn't want him, the Bulls will keep having 2 potential superstars at pg, which gives them a lot of options.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really like Melo as well. I think he can be a very good scorer in this league. But this time of the year, fans seem to get nuts about certain players. So nuts that they loose track of reality. Are you completely sure that Anthony will be a better SF than Caron Butler, for instance? I'm not. Denver should do this trade, it allows them to fill a big void for them at pg. They get last year's #2 for this year's #3. If they don't want it. Their loss. I prefer to take a shot at Pietrus, or Diaw, or whomerver Pax feels is the best choice at 7.


jwill a superstar? this board is funny.

sorry but your reasons for denver doing this deal are just bad. trust me, it sucks.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Drugs are illegal in this country*



> Originally posted by <b>pjc845</b>!
> 
> 
> Any talk of Jay Williams for Melo straight up should desist.
> ...


:yes: 

(btw; no thanks for rose...i like him but his salary is too high)


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pjc845</b>!
> 
> 
> See my previous post. Put down the bong, please.
> ...


sorry but trying to lower melos value but comparing him to stacey king isnt gunna work. :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drugs are illegal in this country*



> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> I doubt Kiki is worried about what Nuggets fans think for the short term. If that were the case, he would never have traded McDyess and Posey.
> 
> ...


agreed. thus we dont make the trade.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Obviously you value the pick higher then most.
> ...


give me a team to trade with.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> give me a team to trade with.


the Bulls.

And if you so much as mention Curry I will die from laughter. Assume he is untouchable (cause he is).


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> sorry but trying to lower melos value but comparing him to stacey king isnt gunna work. :laugh:


uh, he was talking about Jay Williams, not Carmelo.

Try reading the post before you respond to it.

I would NOT trade Jwill and the 7 pick for Carmelo. I like him but I would not be willing to give that much up to get him. You would not do this trade either . . . so in an odd warped sort of way, we see eye to eye, huh . . .


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Denver willing to trade Melo:
http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_3867.shtml

I guess we can make a better offer than Memphis considering we hold #7 and Pietrus is very high on the Nuggets wish list.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> give me a team to trade with.


Since we were talking about a Bulls-Nuggets trade.... how about the Bulls?
If you don't think Jay Williams and the 7th pick is fair value... what is?

Or you can choose the Clippers, they have a lot of talent too.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> the Bulls.
> ...


you see...this is whats funny about this board.

i already specifially said there was no realistic trade with chicago. i even specially said you wouldnt trade curry for melo. i said this a long time ago. but when i say no to jwill for melo (very laughable) you guys dont accept it.

this board is full of homers who get upset when things dont go their way.

look at chicagos roster. there is nothing we want for melo. either the player isnt good enough, makes too much (takes up cap space) or doenst fit in. the 7th pick isnt worth anything. '

you need a 3 way deal.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Denver willing to trade Melo:
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_3867.shtml
> 
> I guess we can make a better offer than Memphis considering we hold #7 and Pietrus is very high on the Nuggets wish list.


lol. not as high as melo! you guys are fooling yourselves.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> I would NOT trade Jwill and the 7 pick for Carmelo. I like him but I would not be willing to give that much up to get him. You would not do this trade either . . . so in an odd warped sort of way, we see eye to eye, huh . . .


yes, we do. now i wish the rest of the bulls fans here would wake up.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> Since we were talking about a Bulls-Nuggets trade.... how about the Bulls?
> ...


see bulls reply above.

clips; why? we can sign any of their players ourselves. lol.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Okay. Just pick a team listed... or even any team you want.

Memphis
Golden State
Indiana
Seattle
Detroit
Dallas
Portland

You've remarked several times that you think Carmelo is very high on the Nuggets wish list, is a fantastic player, etc. However, you have *never been specific * in what exactly his value is. Other people have said that scouts are comparing Anthony to a more likeable Glenn Robinson/Antoine Walker but you've dismissed it as homerism by Bulls fans and never really explained yourself. Instead you made fun and used smilies.  :laugh:  

I think you're being unrealistic in gauging his trade value. What do you think it would take to trade for Anthony? What if we changed the trade to Crawford + 7th for Anthony (something we obviously wouldnt do)? Do you really think that Kiki would turn down a good PG (maybe you dont think he's good at all?) and a lottery pick for a SF, which is surely the easiest position to fill on an NBA team? What makes Carmelo that good? He's certainly not a transcendent player like McGrady or James.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> when i say no to jwill for melo (very laughable) you guys dont accept it.


We don't have to accept jack from you. We know that if you were the gm you would not trade Melo for Jwill+7th. Fine. We happen to think that Kiki would at least give it some thought, and no amount of laughing smilies is going to change that.



> this board is full of homers


of which you are a prime example . . .




> who get upset when things dont go their way


Last time I checked the bulls had a heck of a lot more things going their way than a number three pick. Things are going our way, and we are very excited about our chances next year and for the next decade, which is more than you could say for the almighty nuggets . . . Melo or no Melo you guys are lottery bound for years to come.




> look at chicagos roster


Ok . . . :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

OMG the starting lineup is made up entirely of dancing red bannanas, no wonder you can't find any players you want  




> the 7th pick isnt worth anything


now this is an ignorant statement if I ever heard one . . .



> you need a 3 way deal


well, aren't you the one making up this trade??? Get cracking


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> You've remarked several times that you think Carmelo is very high on the Nuggets wish list, is a fantastic player, etc. However, you have *never been specific * in what exactly his value is. Other people have said that scouts are comparing Anthony to a more likeable Glenn Robinson/Antoine Walker but you've dismissed it as homerism by Bulls fans and never really explained yourself. Instead you made fun and used smilies.  :laugh:
> 
> I think you're being unrealistic in gauging his trade value. What do you think it would take to trade for Anthony? What if we changed the trade to Crawford + 7th for Anthony (something we obviously wouldnt do)? Do you really think that Kiki would turn down a good PG (maybe you dont think he's good at all?) and a lottery pick for a SF, which is surely the easiest position to fill on an NBA team? What makes Carmelo that good? He's certainly not a transcendent player like McGrady or James.


:clap: :clap: :yes: 

Well said my good man.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Okay. Just pick a team listed... or even any team you want.
> 
> Memphis
> ...


too much work. you make up deals and ill see if they are good or not.



> You've remarked several times that you think Carmelo is very high on the Nuggets wish list, is a fantastic player, etc. However, you have *never been specific * in what exactly his value is. Other people have said that scouts are comparing Anthony to a more likeable Glenn Robinson/Antoine Walker but you've dismissed it as homerism by Bulls fans and never really explained yourself. Instead you made fun and used smilies.  :laugh:


cuz we arent trading him? all ive said is jwill/7 for melo sucks. i didnt say i was going to explain his value. no reason to.



> I think you're being unrealistic in gauging his trade value. What do you think it would take to trade for Anthony? What if we changed the trade to Crawford + 7th for Anthony (something we obviously wouldnt do)? Do you really think that Kiki would turn down a good PG (maybe you dont think he's good at all?) and a lottery pick for a SF, which is surely the easiest position to fill on an NBA team? What makes Carmelo that good? He's certainly not a transcendent player like McGrady or James.


you think its unrealistic because you value jwill at a certain level and you want melo. i understand. 

jc/7 for melo? no.

might suck for chicago but its no good for denver either.

try looking at it from both teams perspectives.

go ahead. try. ill wait.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> We don't have to accept jack from you. We know that if you were the gm you would not trade Melo for Jwill+7th. Fine. We happen to think that Kiki would at least give it some thought, and no amount of laughing smilies is going to change that.


yes you do.



> of which you are a prime example . . .


no sorry. jwill/7 for melo sucks any way you look at it. doenst make me a homer. makes you a complainer though. 



> Last time I checked the bulls had a heck of a lot more things going their way than a number three pick. Things are going our way, and we are very excited about our chances next year and for the next decade, which is more than you could say for the almighty nuggets . . . Melo or no Melo you guys are lottery bound for years to come.


wow good job. only took you what? 6 years out east? lol. we are in year 2. we are excited too. thanks!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Nugzfan- stop insulting Bulls fans

Bulls fans- stop baiting him

I don't wanna lock this thread cause it's interesting, so just chill out, everyone.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> cuz we arent trading him? all ive said is jwill/7 for melo sucks. i didnt say i was going to explain his value. no reason to.


Should be a simple enough thing to do . . . I mean really, how much is he worth? I'm beggining to think you value him a little lower than Tmac and a little higher than Paul Pierce.

Just tell us one example of a trade you would consider (with any team). Pretend that salaries don't count. Just go by player skill level.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Nugzfan- stop insulting Bulls fans
> 
> Bulls fans- stop baiting him
> ...


who did i insult?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Should be a simple enough thing to do . . . I mean really, how much is he worth? I'm beggining to think you value him a little lower than Tmac and a little higher than Paul Pierce.
> ...


well apparently its not that easy to do as this board has gone about 0 for 25.

but i could easily come up with 100 trades that id do from denvers side. the hard part is going through and doing all the work to make sure salaries match and the OTHER TEAM would do it.

for example; i would trade #3 pick for kobe.

would LA?

hmmm...doubt it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> well apparently its not that easy to do as this board has gone about 0 for 25.
> ...


wow, your overrating Carmelo... but it's understandable cause I did the same thing with Jay Williams.... I know how it feels


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, your overrating Carmelo... but it's understandable cause I did the same thing with Jay Williams.... I know how it feels


man this board is so messed up. 

how am i overrated carmelo?

did you read my post? no. you didnt. 

you think that i think carmelo is worth kobe?

*** no personal insults- Louie***


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I wasn't baiting him was I? 

In trades I mean a trade that is fair for both sides. ANY board can go 0 for 25 in making trades like #3 for Kobe.



> Just tell us one example of a trade you would consider (with any team). Pretend that salaries don't count. Just go by player skill level.


I'll refine his question. Surely it can't be that hard to match up salaries. Here's a link for you. realgm.com

Oh, you didn't even answer his question. Kobe for Carmelo is obviously not an equal trade. Find one that is and show us.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> man this board is so messed up.
> ...


nope, I'm not gonna get lost... but I have been reading your posts about how Jay and #7 is NO WHERE NEAR CLOSE to a fair deal but I bet if you went and found a rep from each team forum they would all agree it's pretty fair...


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> who did i insult?


The following was posted by you only a few minutes ago:



> this board is full of homers who get upset when things dont go their way.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I wasn't baiting him was I?
> 
> In trades I mean a trade that is fair for both sides. ANY board can go 0 for 25 in making trades like #3 for Kobe.
> ...


wow you totally did not read my post. thats a shame.

i already said i dont want to because i dont have to. i could easily come up with trades that i would do but most likely the other team wouldnt (ala kobe). i think my exact point was that it wasnt fair.

you guys are the ones who made the bad deals and thought they were fair. however, they were only fair from chicagos side.

if you want to make up some new trades, ill be glad to read them. if you want to come up with some players, ill tell you if i rate carmelo higher or lower than them.

but im not going to waste my time to make up a trade for this board that will never happen.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> nope, I'm not gonna get lost... but I have been reading your posts about how Jay and #7 is NO WHERE NEAR CLOSE to a fair deal but I bet if you went and found a rep from each team forum they would all agree it's pretty fair...


***No personal insults- Louie*** 

as for going from forum to forum. you do that. have a blast. i on the other hand, will sit here, not do that and enjoy thinking about carmelo as a nugget.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

ALL I want to know is how much you value Carmelo, as in how good you think he will be. Do you think Carmelo for Paul Pierce is good trade? If not, find one. Just find one single trade where salaries dont matter. Just one.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> The following was posted by you only a few minutes ago:


no offense but calling someone a homer is not an insult. a homer is a term to describe people who are totally biased towards their team and rate their players too high and always think the refs screw them, etc. 

if you want i could describe them so, but it would be alot of excess words. homer is just the short version of it.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I dont mean a fair trade. Just a trade where you think equal value is being exchanged, okay?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> ALL I want to know is how much you value Carmelo, as in how good you think he will be. Do you think Carmelo for Paul Pierce is good trade? If not, find one. Just find one single trade where salaries dont matter. Just one.


no, i wont because i have nothing to prove. 

of course id trade carmelo for pierce. would boston? no.

i would also trade carmelo for tmac and iverson and duncan...would orlando, philly and the spurs do it? no.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> no offense but calling someone a homer is not an insult. a homer is a term to describe people who are totally biased towards their team and rate their players too high and always think the refs screw them, etc.
> ...


I actually agree


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I dont mean a fair trade. Just a trade where you think equal value is being exchanged, okay?


so you DONT want a fair trade but one where equal value is being exchanged?

i see....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Just forget about trades, okay? 

Equal Value.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Just forget about trades, okay?
> 
> Equal Value.


jay williams.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> no offense but calling someone a homer is not an insult. a homer is a term to describe people who are totally biased towards their team and rate their players too high and always think the refs screw them, etc.


Hence, that is an insult. You're basically telling someone that their opinion is not valid. How is that not an insult?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

... okay.... then why is the 7th + jay for carmelo not fair then. ...unless youre going to explain more.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

nugz...

Odom or Anthony

Maggette or Anthony

Arenas or Anthony


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Hence, that is an insult. You're basically telling someone that their opinion is not valid. How is that not an insult?


im not saying its not valid. im saying they are biased. an opinion is an opinion. nothing i can do about it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> ... okay.... then why is the 7th + jay for carmelo not fair then. ...unless youre going to explain more.


because its not fair for chicago. the 7th pick should be taken out if the nuggets are lucky.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> nugz...
> 
> Odom or Anthony
> ...


melo melo arenas


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

What?? dodging the issue trying to be funny instead? 

what a surprise


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> im not saying its not valid. im saying they are biased. an opinion is an opinion. nothing i can do about it.


I'm not going to get into an argument with you about the definition of the word "insult". I consider it an insult, the bulls posters seem to consider an insult, so don't do it anymore or this thread is getting locked.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> What?? dodging the issue trying to be funny instead?
> 
> what a surprise


totally. 

however, turning a 5 page thread into a 9 page thread within 10 minutes isnt really dodging the issue.

ive gone over it 100 times but you guys dont get it. so i got bored. when i get bored, i get sarcastic.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> I'm not going to get into an argument with you about the definition of the word "insult". I consider it an insult, the bulls posters seem to consider an insult, so don't do it anymore or this thread is getting locked.


ok but it works both ways...i hope im not being singled out because im not a bulls fan here.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

actually locking this thread would be kinda sweet.

you homer!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> ok but it works both ways...i hope im not being singled out because im not a bulls fan here.


Did you notice that in my original post I warned the Bulls fans too?
You're being singled out because you're the only one who's arguing with me as to what constitutes an insult.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

:mrt:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Nugzfan starts the arguments but he is
*never* specific
and always insulting and funny. 

All I asked for was ONE player or group who's value is equal and he fails to come up with ANYTHING. 

I'm not trying to bait him, I'm just trying to get the above.

Edit: okay, maybe you did sorta answer Hawk23's questions, but I fail to see how even Arenas is worth more than Jay and the 7th.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Are there any fans in Denver??? Please stop posting on the Bulls board as if you were actually a Bulls fan and stop underrating our players. 
***^^Let's try to keep this baskeball related- Louie*** 
I understand you may be frustrated cause the Nuggets didnt land LeBron, but Kiki isnt a Melo lover. And thats a fact, dont come saying prove it, link, etc. 
Would a Jay for Melo deal be fair? Perhaps
Is it going to happen? Dont think so
Would it be a win-win deal for both teams? Perhaps


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Louie, what's up with gestapo tactics? Seems like just cuz you don't agree with Nugz fan, you're getting on your high horse and threatening to close this thread. Nugz fan has the right to disagree. Let him call us "homers" -- not only is it not an insult, but IT'S THE TRUTH.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Louie is taking the appropriate action. Slinging the term homer is not going to allowed because it is unnecessary. It focuses on the poster and not the topic at hand. That is the real issue, and if the focus remains on _who_ is making the posts then this thread will have to be closed.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Carmelo won´t be traded*

Carmelo won´t be traded, because like Lebron, he brings more than just basketball to Denver.

Detroit is winning and is a great market, So they can just grab the best player, trade who comes up. and they have one of the great GM in the game Dumars...

Denver is a minor market (Then Detroit), and It have been out of the playoffs for a long time, so drafting the best player of college hoops, the leader of the NCAA champ. 
I not a college hoops fan, but I think there a long time since a really great pro prospect lead his team to NCAA.

Another thing to remember, He would be draft in late lottery or mid first round had him declare last year. He is a good citzen, until now.

So, Carmelo will bring more interest to Denver, then another two or three lower draft picks.

And, he will really fit in Denver team.

So, forget about it, Carmelo is a Nuggets unless Detroit have a change of heart and draft carmelo.

There only 2 thing besides be drafted by Detroit, that would prevent carmelo became a Nugz.

If he died, or got a really bad injure, that will prevent him to play basket again.

Pizzoni, GO NUGGETS, GO NENE.
Arenas
White
Carmelo
Nene
Camby
This is a really fun team to WATCH

I really trust Kiki


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

All this talk about Anthony. I don't even think Denver will get him.

Detroit in the end is going to pass on that 7 foot, 17 year old unproven beanpole from Europe and go with Anthony. Denver will end up with that kid.

Why is everyone assuming Detroit is going to take that euro kid? Just because it was in an article?? Paleease!!

If I was to lay down a wager, I would put my money on the Pistons taking Anthony. Anthony, Hamilton, Billups, Wallace, and Robinson. I just don't see that euro guy as being a better fit unless he is a center and Wallace moves to power forward.


----------



## gesael (May 7, 2003)

hi,

lot of things here...

i wish to underline some point:

bulls have too many pg and need a sf

denver have too many sf and need a pg

the value of melo is higher than JW cause of the disapointing season of Jay and the expectations of this year draft...
i think if melo was in the draft last year he would be chosen after jay...but a man who was disapointing is less valued than a guy that done anything (perhaps is better to do nothing than to do anything disappointing...it sad but true)

so JW and #7 for melo make sense...but does it help bulls, i don't thing so, sure they get the sf they want but that's give a lot for melo who as done nothing in nba...i mean if melo is just hype bulls will not be better next year...give so much and risk to be disapointed again, i think they will opt for someone older...
does it help nuggets a bit, they exange a prospect for two...but in this case denver will be a prospect team...and a propect team is a lottery team...so it doesn't help them so much...

but one trade i think of...skeeta for #7
skeeta is the sf bulls need...and free the place for melo in denver...
but i think bulls and denver should look elsewhere, toward more experience

i think skeeta or melo will go this summer...which one and where...well i listen to you guys


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Where does Maggette fit into the Nuggets plans now that it appears they will draft Carmelo Anthony? Sorry if this has been discussed in this thread earlier, I don't have time to read through 10 pages. 
Maggette seems to be a decent fit for us as he can play both 2 and 3.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jay Williams and the #7 for Anthony? Are the Bulls that desperate? Jay williams will at the very least be the equal to Anthony.


----------



## DrFunk03 (May 13, 2003)

yea, the denver nuggets are going to give up a young, soon to be super star, with a crazy amount of potential. This man can be an instant impact to the nuggets. Dont trade him.

*Rookie Year*
17 ppg
6 rpg
2 apg

*Prime Year* 
28 ppg
8 rpg
5 apg

I wouldnt be suprised...


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Carmelo won´t be traded, because like Lebron, he brings more than just basketball to Denver.


Excellent post by pizzoni- i think you hit it on the head.:clap: 
Carmelo is gonna be billed as a savior in Denver, and I don't see him being traded for an underachieving player from a program that is hated as it is and a #7 pick that will, at best, translate into a decent role player (not a star).
Carmelo is gonna be much more valuable in the long run than Jay Will, IMO.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> Carmelo is gonna be billed as a savior in Denver, and I don't see him being traded for an underachieving player from a program that is hated as it is and a #7 pick that will, at best, translate into a decent role player (not a star).


I buy this 100% except that there will be a star available at #7 for the taking. There is every draft. It's just the star to role player ratio that tough. 2000 - 33% chance at star. 2002 - 75% chance of getting a star. This year, I think it's 50/50 at best.



> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Carmelo is gonna be much more valuable in the long run than Jay Will, IMO.


I don't buy this. Both guys seem like they could be top 5 at their position. I doubt either is top 5 in the league. I like Melo better but it's only slightly if my team had neither a PG or a SF.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Maybe I'm a 'homer', but I think the trade is a pretty good one for both teams, atleast value wise. Right now, people are high on Carmelo and low on Jwill, but in the end I see them both being about equal players. I think both should be very good and will be considered one of the best at their positions in their prime, but neither will ever be elite. 

Actually, I'd be hesitant to trade for Carmelo right now, because the hype surrounding him is so high. It's very comparable to Jay's situation last year. I think right now people are overrating him a tad due to his college success, and the expectations being placed on him are fairly misguided. I think he'll be a very good player, but those expecting him to be a savior are probably wrong. 

Personally, I don't think Carmelo would be a very good fit on our team, simply because the Bulls don't need another young player with superstar aspirations who is used to dominating the ball on offense, and I wouldn't trade Jwill for him straight up. I'd rather get an older player who can play a more complimentary role.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I buy this 100% except that there will be a star available at #7 for the taking. There is every draft. It's just the star to role player ratio that tough. 2000 - 33% chance at star. 2002 - 75% chance of getting a star. This year, I think it's 50/50 at best.


Actually, after reading that scouting report on Pietrus from the Realgm board, I think you may be right about this (assuming Pietrus is still around at #7).


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

can you post a link on that profile for pietrus... i would like to see if he's micheal jordan or Desmond mason/ray allen


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I doubt that all three of those guys turn into stars and I feel that Pietrus and Wade may have more upside than Anthony anyway. Keep the pick.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Nugzfan starts the arguments but he is
> *never* specific
> and always insulting and funny.
> ...


if you give me names, then ill answer. i dont want to go through 300 players to see who is above and below melo.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Are there any fans in Denver??? Please stop posting on the Bulls board as if you were actually a Bulls fan and stop underrating our players.
> ***^^Let's try to keep this baskeball related- Louie***
> I understand you may be frustrated cause the Nuggets didnt land LeBron, but Kiki isnt a Melo lover. And thats a fact, dont come saying prove it, link, etc.
> ...


i was not frustrated over the lotto. in fact i was VERY VERY VERY happy. you have no idea...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gesael</b>!
> 
> 
> but one trade i think of...skeeta for #7
> ...


:no:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Jay Williams and the #7 for Anthony? Are the Bulls that desperate? Jay williams will at the very least be the equal to Anthony.


:yes:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I rather keep Jay William.




















*CAN YOU SAY OWNED?*


----------

